# SI HT18



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

Hey guys I thought I would be more a part of the forum and share my build of and SI HT18 for a friend of mine. Here it is 4 cube sealed box with hurculiner to give rugged coating and carbon fiber 3M vinyl.

Well tapatalk isn't letting me load pics so they will come later.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

I have had one in 4.3 cubes for about 6 months and it's great. I'm using a Crown XLS1000 in mono mode at about 3/4" gain, it has more than the sub can take, but that's what I wanted. These are very good budget subs.


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

I had it breaking in on the same amp ran from one channel. It blended so well with my towers and center off of 350w it was just so so clean. It surprised me how well the cone moved, seemed very fast for such a big sub.


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

Finished another one tonight.








Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Looks good man. Enjoying the thunder?


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

I will be as soon as my wife gets over a double ear infection.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

No doubt. That would not be nice. Have you bridged your amp, or still in stereo?


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

I did bridge it and it is seriously just effortless bass. I have my Marantz set to -5.0 on sub level and I think it goes up to 12 or 15 and maybe half gain on the xls1000 just a beautiful bass response.


----------

